

Ask HN: Which programming languages are the most verbose? - Apocryphon

In my own limited experience, I have found Java and Objective-C to be rather verbose when compared to, say, C.  What languages do you find to be verbose?<p>And yeah, I understand that Obj-C isn't verbose per se, it's more of an issue with the names in the Cocoa framework.
======
russell
I can see you have never done any Cobol programming. Add x to y giving z. Or
somesuch.

C is quite verbose, because you have to write your interfaces as .h files. The
library support is rather thin, so you have to keep reimplementing common
functions over and over.

Java has another kind of verbosity Hashmap<String, String> s = new
Hashmap<String, String>(); The compiler ought to be able to figure this stuff
out by itself. (I know. Some relief is on the way.) Java pays the bills, but I
would rather Python.

At the other end of the scale is APL where you can model the universe in one
line of code.

